# Tumblr. Good for photographers or a waste of time?



## Stephen.C (Jul 14, 2010)

Heya, 
I have no web programming skills, and doubt ill be able to run a website. I played around with Tumblr a few days ago, and I'm wondering if it would be a good intro into a personal photography site. I looked and its even possible to buy a "portfolio" based theme, but I doubt I'd do that. 
Im not looking to get hired, but just a place for friends and for the people on this forum to easily look at my best work. 
Is Tumblr a good start?
Thanks guys.


----------



## soul dog (Jul 14, 2010)

yes.


----------



## IlSan (Jul 14, 2010)

What about RedBubble or DeviantArt?


----------



## Stephen.C (Jul 14, 2010)

Ill look at those too, thank you Ilsan, and thank you too Soul dog.


----------



## pbelarge (Jul 14, 2010)

If one were to start at those sites and then one day decide to become more sophisticated, can the earlier site be merged into a new site?


----------

